# Need Help!! Vaping student in need!



## Frans Truter

Hi Everyone!
I'm currently studying marketing and have to do an assignment where I create a survey and compile the data. 
I love Vaping! and thought why not base the assignment on it! The vaping community is huge in SA and growing! 

I would really like your help please! by going to this link its only 19 questions and will take you less than 5 mins to complete. I would really appreciate it,

https://franstruter.typeform.com/to/B9s8Zu

Thank you so much! share it as well please!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Deadz

Welcome to eCigsSA !



Frans Truter said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I'm currently studying marketing and have to do an assignment where I create a survey and compile the data.
> I love Vaping! and thought why not base the assignment on it! The vaping community is huge in SA and growing!
> 
> I would really like your help please! by going to this link its only 19 questions and will take you less than 5 mins to complete. I would really appreciate it,
> 
> https://franstruter.typeform.com/to/B9s8Zu
> 
> Thank you so much! share it as well please!



Completed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Done. I think your poll options should have included a DIY juice option. I also think that 60VG/40PG would have been a more realistic poll option than 30VG/70PG. I doubt there is anybody who vapes 70PG but a lot of people do 60/40.

One area where I feel there is a critical shortage of research is the area of vaping among black people. As we have seen in the forum membership and attendance of vape meets and VapeCon, black vapers are severely under-represented in the community. We assume that there is some cultural resistance to vaping but it would be interesting to break it down and determine what factors are causing most black smokers to reject vaping, or at least to be reluctant to try it.

Vaping purports to be able to save a billion lives. Most of those billion lives are in the developing world. If we don't fully understand the factors that induce people to vape, or deter them from vaping, then there is a huge gap in our knowledge base that needs to be filled.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Frans Truter

THank you!! hope it made sense though.. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries

And DONE. 

Good luck with the assignment.


----------



## aktorsyl

Done. Would be interesting if you could share your metrics when you're done with your project

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Done...


----------



## William Vermaak

Also Done.


----------



## JB1987

Done!


----------



## WELIHF

Done 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Frans Truter

aktorsyl said:


> Done. Would be interesting if you could share your metrics when you're done


Jip thats the idea, if i can figure out how the program works - since its a free account, they only allow 100 surveys but i guess i have to deal with that.


----------



## SAVaper

Done.
Please share some stats when you are done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## foGGyrEader

Done ...


----------



## shaheed

Done 

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lingogrey

Done


----------



## Cespian

Done!


----------



## zadiac

Done.


----------



## Fuzz

Done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cor

Done


----------



## boxerulez

A lot of those questions does not cater for me,,, dont buy juice I diy..... buy mods every few weeks certainly 6month intervals are wishful thinking for most vapers on here....


----------



## spiv

Done.

I think you need to reword this question... 
Do you Crave vaping? (can you go long without it?)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## wiesbang

Done

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR

Done and dusted.
I would however have included some more questions like ......
1) Do you know why vaping is better than smoking?
2) Do you prefer mechanical or regulated mods?
3) Do you feel ejuice is generally overpriced?
4) Have you experienced any negative effects from vaping?
5) Do you buy commercial juice or make your own?
6) On what do you spend the most money?

and so on ......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Done. Why don't you add the additional questions suggested by members and resubmit it. I think that it would provide more accurate results. I'm pretty sure members will have no problem resubmitting their inputs. I for one had to reply to the survey as if still bought juice.


----------



## RayDeny

Done


----------



## kev mac

Frans Truter said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I'm currently studying marketing and have to do an assignment where I create a survey and compile the data.
> I love Vaping! and thought why not base the assignment on it! The vaping community is huge in SA and growing!
> 
> I would really like your help please! by going to this link its only 19 questions and will take you less than 5 mins to complete. I would really appreciate it,
> 
> https://franstruter.typeform.com/to/B9s8Zu
> 
> Thank you so much! share it as well please!


Done


----------



## Frans Truter

aktorsyl said:


> Done. Would be interesting if you could share your metrics when you're done with your project



hi here is the data collected so far - https://franstruter.typeform.com/report/B9s8Zu/cyMO

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## William Vermaak

Very interesting results. Thanx for sharing @Frans Truter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Done... I can neither confirm nor deny the authenticity of my age group

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tank88

Done. Good luck with the assignment.


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan

Done.

I believe some pivotal questions should have been included and would certainly yield a broader and more informative representation.


----------



## Dave1

Done. Im down to 1mg Nicotine and I DIY High VG Juices.


----------



## RobMcMaster

Done


----------



## Frans Truter

boxerulez said:


> A lot of those questions does not cater for me,,, dont buy juice I diy..... buy mods every few weeks certainly 6month intervals are wishful thinking for most vapers on here....


Hi I wanted to add the DIY juice mixing but the assignment must be based on "finished, ready to buy products" and by conducting the survey on finished products that is already available in the shops, I can then take this data and make sensible agreements for the juice sector and mods sector. So far I can say that a Vaping shops should focus on selling juice with 3mg and 6mg nicotine since the majority prefer it more. There is evidence that 40% buy new vapes every 6 month so the vape shops can stock mods since Vaping will continue growing based on the 100% of people that will convince smokers to vape or something like that. Yes the DIY is big but not everyone wants do to DIY cause its a daunting process, i think.. but will do a survey just for fun to see and to prove my hypotheses about DIY. I would think/say the extreme vaper that has been vaping for 3-5 years falls in that Category?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## shabbar

done


----------



## Kalahari stoommasjien

Ok, at a brief glance at least one problem...

Do you Crave vaping? (can you go long without it?)

which are you saying yes to? whether you crave it YES? or whether you can go long without it YES? these are not exactly mutually exclusive, but I crave it, sort of, since the ciggies don't go back quite that far at this stage, but I can go quite a few hours without having to suck on my mod, but would like to....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SKYWVRD

All done

Let us know how the assignment goes once it's all compiled, very curious as to exactly what your lecturer thought about it  

Also thanks for the break from my dreary work lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frans Truter

Kalahari stoommasjien said:


> Ok, at a brief glance at least one problem...
> 
> Do you Crave vaping? (can you go long without it?)
> 
> which are you saying yes to? whether you crave it YES? or whether you can go long without it YES? these are not exactly mutually exclusive, but I crave it, sort of, since the ciggies don't go back quite that far at this stage, but I can go quite a few hours without having to suck on my mod, but would like to....


Um well my initial thought behind the question was do people "chain" Vape? Are you a type of person that vapes non stop or do you a type of person that only vapes on their lunch breaks and take long breaks between a vape session?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Po7713

Done


----------



## Kalahari stoommasjien

Frans, for pretty much most of us, this is a replacement for cigarettes, so, I'd imagine, most of us suck on our mods just about all day long, of course, depending where you work, this may not be possible, but I'd imagine if there were no restrictions on this, very few would not be using their vapes pretty much all throughout the day.
Having written this, when I was lighting up, I couldn't really go more than an hour tops, before doing another one in, with Vaping, so far, it seems much less of a problem and with the incindiaries, I would be panicky if I didn't have smokes handy etc. with Vaping gear, so far, no worries... we'll see how this plays out over the next couple of weeks, but for me, so far, I don't *need* it like I *needed* to have that warm fuzzy feeling of knowing I had at least half a pack + lighter by me...
Also, I think for most of us its the taste of our selected liquid thats the attraction, I think the actual craving for nicotine, certainly in my case, seems to be a fading memory, I'm vaping some 0mg juices and don't seem to *need* actual nicotine anymore...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

All done dude


----------



## BubiSparks

Done!!!


----------

